

Google removes '+' from Chrome's tab bar - MattJ100
http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=98264

======
jperezcu
This is a terrible idea. Users shouldn't have to guess what a blank button
does.

~~~
notatoad
instead, they should have to guess what the plus sign means? plus doesn't
globally mean "new tab". it doesn't even generally mean create. the only
reason it is understood to mean new tab is because chrome has previously had a
plus there. it seems to me a blank, vaguely tab-shaped button in line with the
tabs is much more clear.

~~~
jperezcu
The current button doesn't really resemble a tab, so it could be hard to
guess. Something like IE's approach seems more intuitive. Still, a blank
button seems like an analogy, not a direct message. A plus sign at the end of
a tab row definitely means that by clicking it, you are adding something to
it. And what else could it be, if there are only tabs in that row?

------
sixcorners
It appears when you mouse over it. It seems to have been added back in again
in the latest dev version.

It's not like this is the only browser that doesn't have a plus sign there.
What else does the button next to the tabs do. I think this just shows that
users will complain about anything.

------
squealingrat
a nod to future g+ integration in chrome perhaps?

~~~
Udo
Maybe. While I couldn't care less if the "new tab" button has a plus on it,
Google has a tough job ahead of them if they want to replace every single use
of the "+" symbol. This is a branding failure. In the end, it's a pointless
endeavor because they can't overload every use of the plus operator with their
own trademark. I hope the endgame here isn't a slew of law suits against all
kinds of sites and content that use the plus in some fashion.

------
kolev
The removal of the "+" is one of the most idiotic decision they could've made!

